# Das erstemal WaKü, empfehlungen



## Grinco (18. September 2014)

*Das erstemal WaKü, empfehlungen*

Hallo, wie der Titel schon sagt möchte ich mir eine WaKü zulegen.

Ich bin einfach damit nicht zufrieden was mein PC für eine abwärme abstrahlt . Brauche schon immer einen Ventilator damit mir nicht zuwarm wird!.

Momentan habe ich einen Alpenföhn 2K drauf(ein riesen vieh wo ich lange den passenden Tower gesucht habe lol). Möchte aber nun langsam aber sicher auf WaKü umsteigen doch habe ich kein Schimmer was das "BESTE" ist. "BESTE" im sinne nicht von extrem teuer, artikel können immer nach obenhin frei sein das ist mir klar. Doch möchte ich gerne eine gute Kühlung erreichen aber nicht unbedingt 500€ ausgeben(sofern das möglich ist lol drunter zu bleiben meine ich). Ich würde gerne wissen was ihr mir empfehlt. Von Radeaktor bis hin zu den anschlüssen für die Schläuche. Da ich von allem kein Dunst habe. Welche Pumpe sollte ich mir holen oder brauch ich ein Ausgleichsbehälter ect.

Über tipps würde ich mich freuen und vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht, ist ja da der ein oder andere der mir mal so eins zusammen stellt.

Brauche für Prozessor sowie Grafikkarte und den Chipsatz wenn das auch wichtig ist  evtl. die Rams auch noch.

Ich habe ein AMD FX-8150 und eine Gigabyte Radeon HD 7700(ich weiß nicht die beste aber dennoch neuere kommt später mal )

Ich danke wie immer im voraus.


----------



## xXenermaXx (18. September 2014)

*AW: Das erstemal WaKü, empfehlungen*

Also dein PC strahlt mit jeglicher Kühlung mindestens die selbe Wärme ab (wenn nicht mehr). - Du kannst natürlich so lange Schläuche besorgen, dass du den Radiator in ein anderes Zimmer oder gar nach draußen (möglichst keine direkte Sonneneinstrahlung) stellen/hängen kannst.
Wenn du später mal aufrüsten willst, ist's meist teurer, als wenn du 'ne LuKü nutzt. Aber da können dir andere sicher bessere Tipps geben.


----------



## azzih (18. September 2014)

*AW: Das erstemal WaKü, empfehlungen*

Bei gleichbleibender Energieaufnahme wird auch die Abwärme die gleiche bleiben, da ändert keine Wakü etwas dran. Allerdings kann man damit die Abwärme etwas anders umleiten je nachdem wo du den Radiator montierst.
Imo macht es aber kein Sinn für ne alte Auslaufgraka noch einen 80-100€teuren Wasserkühler draufzumachen, das überschreitet ja den Wert der eigentlichen Grafikkarte und jedes mal wenn du eine neue Graka brauchst wirst du auch ein neuen Wasserkühler-Aufsatz für deine jeweilige Graka brauchen.

Die andern Details sollen dir Leute sagen die sich mit Wasserkühlern besser auskennen.


----------



## Grinco (18. September 2014)

*AW: Das erstemal WaKü, empfehlungen*

Wenn die abwärme gleich bleibt, dann ist das auch keine sonderliche lösung für mich, da ich den radiator nicht nach draußen stellen kann . Da der Balkon 2 Zimmer weit ist, heißt es müsste ein sehr langer Schlauch werden .

Was meint Ihr ist WaKü nur wirklich hilfreich, wenn man OC betreiben will ?? Da ansonsten die normalen LuKü reichen ? Die z.B. bei der Graka dabei ist bzw. drauf ist? Es sei man will nachrüsten wegen zu laut


----------



## razzor1984 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Das erstemal WaKü, empfehlungen*

Dir ist schon klar das eine custom wakue cpu only ab ~ 200 euro beginnt (Gescheite Bauteile). Nicht zu verwechseln mit den "Einweg Wakus" ala H100 usw.
Wenn du den alten Bulli bändigen willst schau nach das du genug Airflow im Gehäuse hast und denke vielleicht über einen High end Lüku nach. Zb prolimatech - Megahalems,Genesis oder high end lüku von nocuta.
Ist der jetztige Leidensdruck so groß bezüglich Hitze/Abwärme ?


----------



## Grinco (19. September 2014)

*AW: Das erstemal WaKü, empfehlungen*

Ne das ist es nicht . Die wärme geht schon, hab mich nur 1. Informieren wollen und 2. vielleicht etwas finden wollen, damit es etwas "angenehmer" ist. Mit dem Kühler von Alpenföhn bin ich schon zufrieden, bis auf das es ein RIESEN teil ist . Aber danke für die Tipps für die Kühler .


----------



## evilmane666 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Das erstemal WaKü, empfehlungen*

Also ich habe ne Corsair 110i auf eine r9 290 geschnallt und is top kühlt unter last auf 49 grad also wird ne CPu auch keine Probleme machen


----------

